# Panoramic photography (landscape, nature, architecture) + 360 spherical panoramas



## Superka (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello! I'm an architect and CG-artist. Photography is my hobby, still. I've made a site to post my photos to, may be some one will find them interesting. My passion is panoramic photography. Russia and India images mostly.
 So, here is my website Pavel Suprun. Panoramic photography: nature, landscapes, architecture

You may also read my article about panoramic photography in my livejournal:
superka_01 - Panoramic photography

Thank you!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't you already posted an ad like this before?


----------

